# Sugar or alcohol



## NomadicPixie (Feb 27, 2005)

Can anyone help?I'm pretty sure I have IBS, alternating between c and d depending on if I'm taking milk products.I've found that when I have alot of sugar or alcohol my stomach bloats up and goes hard but especially the next day my whole body especially my face swells up, my eyes feel like I'm alergic to something and they close up a little, I feel extremely hung over (even if only a couple of wines) and very dehydrated.My question is, is this an IBS thing or something to do with my liver? Does anyone else get these symptoms?


----------

